# [SOLVED] HP Pavillion dv6000 won't start



## djerome (Feb 22, 2010)

Trying to fix computer for a friend. At first holding power button down would light up LEDs and would hear cooling fan for a second. Purchased a refurbished motherboard and now with new and old motherboard holding power button down does nothing. I tested power connection to motherboard and got positive result. Tryed the Rams individually, still no result. Tryed each motherboard separately with monitor, RAM and power still no result.

Switched ribbons connecting power on button to motherboard with ribbon connecting speakers to motherboard still no result.
Any ideas?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv6000 won't start*

Hi djerome and welcome to TSF

The common denominators here are the RAM and HD and are you using the same CPU each time?

Read this *BSOD issues and troubleshooting* and try as much of the procedure as you can.


----------



## djerome (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv6000 won't start*

Have done all the things listed where possible. Using same ram and cpu. What befuddles me is fact that originally power got to motherboard leds lighted and cd/dvd spun up.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv6000 won't start*

Try running it on AC only. Then try battery only, see what happens.


----------



## djerome (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv6000 won't start*

Power source does not make a difference i.e. battery versus AC.
I am wondering if I am reconnecting the ribbon cables correctly. The ribbon cable to the power button connects to the button through a Zif connection. Do the metallic connectors face upward when inserted? If that is the case then when the other and is connected to the LIF connector the metallic connectors will faced downward. Does anyone know how to connect those ribbons for sure?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv6000 won't start*

If the connector is the lift up type, the ribbon cable metallic connectors face down and the retaining bar pushes against the non conductive side.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv6000 won't start*

This problem is very common in some of the HP dv6000 series laptops .. 
please follow the link .. i m not sure if u are still eligible for recall becuase u changed ur motherboard already ..but u can try it with the old motherboard. please follow this link 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us

I m not sure but i was told that problem in this case was the incompatibility of the chipset 

hope it helps


----------



## djerome (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavillion dv6000 won't start*

I finally got a new ribbon cable attached to the LED board which is part of the switch cover. Using the quick start button the computer boots to the Post menu and to the XP start up menu. I have not tried to boot all the way.
I have a different new ribbon cable which will not fit into the Zif connector,the blue backing is to thick. I'm going to try sanding it. I tried removing it from one and it frayed the connector.
I am aware of the prior HP fix and warranty extension. This computers one year beyond the original warranty.My understanding from reading other sites HP has been refusing to deal with them if they are out of warranty.

if you have any further suggestions I will be watching for replies. Thank you


----------



## salixchick (Feb 16, 2011)

djerome said:


> Trying to fix computer for a friend. At first holding power button down would light up LEDs and would hear cooling fan for a second. Purchased a refurbished motherboard and now with new and old motherboard holding power button down does nothing. I tested power connection to motherboard and got positive result. Tryed the Rams individually, still no result. Tryed each motherboard separately with monitor, RAM and power still no result.
> 
> Switched ribbons connecting power on button to motherboard with ribbon connecting speakers to motherboard still no result.
> Any ideas?


 
Hi, I have read the thread on hp pavilion dv6663us. Mine just went kaputt. I have swapped ram, pulled battery, swapped adapter, 
nuttin. I am trying to understand how you solved this problem. 
Are you saying it was a ribbon issue on power button? I am getting power & when I hit power button the lights across the top flash on & off.
Is that it? 
thx so much.


----------



## djerome (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes.The wires in the ribbons must break. also as you can see the ribbons slip into the connector on the mother board side and repeated insertion and removal can damage them.lastly be very careful removing them from the zif connector on the switch cover. It is so easy to damage the movable part of zif connector.you can purchase ribbons on eBay. I purchased different types including some that were identical to those from HP Pavilion dv6000 computers.the original ribbons seem to work the best for me. I hope this solves your problem.


----------

